# [SOLVED] Network interfaces not found

## dorse

I have just finished installing gentoo for the first time, and it appears that my network devices are not loading properly.

I get the message

```

*Bringing up interface eth0

*    ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

*    Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

* ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

The same message happens with the wlan0 interface.

The relevant lspci info:

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 2062 (rev c1)

```

lsmod reveals that the correct modules were loaded for both

```

Module                  Size        Used  by

atl1                    19972        0

rtl8192ce               67416        0

rtl8192c_common         53816        1    rtl8192ce

rtlwifi                 82160        1    rtl8192ce

```

ifconfig only lists the "lo" interface

I'm using kernel version 3.1.6-gentoo and I compiled the drivers as modules.

I'm really at a loss here, any help would be appreciated. If you need any more info, just ask.Last edited by dorse on Sat Jan 21, 2012 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dwbowyer

 *dorse wrote:*   

> I have just finished installing gentoo for the first time, and it appears that my network devices are not loading properly.
> 
> 

 

You first gentoo installation is not complete, because you missed a step. Easy to fix though. You just have to create a link between 

loopback and the net device.

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

I won't offer advice on wlan0. Sorry, I know nothing about the wireless. May be same, may be different. I dunno.

EDIT

```

doug@amd64 ~ $ ll /etc/init.d/net*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 May  8  2011 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 Apr 19  2009 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  16K Jan 12 19:12 /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.2K Jan 12 19:12 /etc/init.d/netmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6.8K Jan 12 19:12 /etc/init.d/network

```

----------

## dorse

 *dwbowyer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0
> ...

 

Thanks for the reply, but unfortunately it did not work.

The first time I tried it the link already existed.

```

ln: failed to create symbolic link '/etc/init.d/net.eth0': File exists

```

This tells me I probably already did it during the install, but just to be safe I did:

```

rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

Then I tried your command again, rebooted, and still nothing.

----------

## Gusar

The module for the wired card should be atl1c, not atl1.

As for wireless, do you have the linux-firmware package installed?

----------

## dwbowyer

EDIT: Yes make sure to double-check driver names, then let us know result of

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

```

Please don't bother to reboot, unless you have to use the same PC to post, a la dualboot.

I need caffeine and nicotine before I offer anyone else advice today.

----------

## dorse

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> The module for the wired card should be atl1c, not atl1.
> 
> As for wireless, do you have the linux-firmware package installed?

 

The linux-firmware did it! I had to install wpa-supplicant and make a configuration file but after that it worked perfectly.

I also rebuilt my kernel to include the atl1c module and that worked excellently as well.

Thanks a bunch, my problem is solved   :Very Happy: 

----------

